# I want to kill myself.



## Werecat (Oct 12, 2015)

I made my mum cry by not hanging out with her when my sister was not here. And she made me so guilty and life sucks. I just want to die.Not even my friends like me. My life has gone down a ****-hole.:crying:


----------



## notjohnsmith (Feb 7, 2016)

i want to say "can i help you?"
but too afraid...
i'm scare if i just make everything worse...
and i don't know how can i help you when i can't help my self...
and i keep writing and deleting this message...
maybe i should just shut up and doing nothing...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Calm down. We all make mistakes but the important thing is that you learn from it and understand that you're not perfect. None of us are. You can't do this. Your mom just cried because she needed you and you weren't there. Now you're about to do the worst thing you could ever do to her and leave forever. Don't do it. She loves you. I'm sure all your friends love you too. Please don't hurt yourself. It's all I can say. Just relax, and sleep on it a little, don't act upon anything right now. Just calm down and think things over. Please.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Your mom needs to understand that you have a life of your own and don't need to have her around 24/7. I'm sure she felt lonely, but it's not up to you to hang out with her if you didn't want to or had other plans. Don't let her smother you. There will be plenty more chances to spend time with her.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Just tell her you're sorry and you'll be there for her more then take her out for dinner so you can talk about it.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

it's alright man


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Dont do it, you'll regret it..what youre feeling is temporary...a couple days from now something will instill u with joy ( even if for a short while) 


Just keep breathing.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't do it OP. 

And I have made mistakes myself and disappointed a lot of people. This happens all the time. That's part of life, but I have to move on.

Edit: I realized how this might come across, sorry if the last part sounded condescending.


----------



## Saqqy (Sep 11, 2015)

Well not to be insensitive but Life itself is a ****hole. Have you ever wondered where you were before you were born, before the egg met the sperm, before the sperm or egg even existed, a complete void of all things known to this world. The question you must ask yourself is do you want nothing. Now I don't know if you're a troll or not so I'm not gonna have too much to say but realize that you impact more than yourself if you decide to do what you thinking about doing. You will cause hurt and anguish due to a selfish decision. Your feeling hurt because you disappointed your mother and she made you feel guilty? Imagine the guilt you would give your mother for doing this. Since you had such strong feelings about feeling guilty I'm lead to believe you love your mother. So doing this will hurt her tremendously if she loves you. Are you willing going to hurt someone who you love for not only a selfish decision but for such a minor one that will be forgotten within months?


----------



## Ridge C (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi there, I know I'm just a stranger but I've been feeling the same way lately. I suffered with social anxiety through most of my childhood so I can relate to what your feeling. If you ever need someone to talk to I'm here my email is [email protected] or you can PM me.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Same here. I can't actually bring myself to do it though. Just want it to end really.


----------

